# West of Scotland Adoption - timescales



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi all,
I was hoping a few of you from sunny Scotland could give me some personal experiences regarding timescales for the following:
Average time to get on prep course
Average length of home study
Average length of time from approval to initial match.

We originally went for an open evening a while back but decided we hadn't finished with tx. After another -ve I'm more convinced that adoption is the right road for us (DH keen too just wants to ensure I won't regret closing that door). 
As the WSAS has a different way of working I am keen yo hear from anyone who has went through this or still going through.
Feel free to PM if you would rather.
Thanks in advance
X
Wishing you lots if luck wherever you are in your journey


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya Cera29

We have adopted twice through the West of Scotland Adoption service (AKA the Baby Adoption Team) and have had a really good experience with them. As you probably know, the info nights and prep group are run centrally by Glasgow then the home study and matching is done by your own LA.

We adopted first through Glasgow, and with our second adoption the paperwork up date was completed by Glasgow and post-adoption support by South Ayrshire while the children both come from a different LA altogether so we have a bit of experience of a few of the LAs involved!

Our timescales were as follows:

Initial adoption phonecall July 06
attended adoption info night Oct 06
Prep Groups Jan/Feb 07
Interview 26/2/07
Formal application 13/3/07
Allocated SWer 27/4/07
Homestudy started 9/5/07
Medicals 14/5/07
Homestudy finished 22/8/07
Approved 1/10/07
Linked 7/5/08 to little girl! 
Panel 4/6/08, intros 18/6/08. 
Cookie moved in on 23/6/08 aged 16 months. 
Court 14/11/08. We are a forever family at last! 
April 09 Baby Bro is on his way! Medical 6/4,
Dino moved in June 09 aged 13 months
July 10 - still waiting for court!

There are another one or two of us who have used WSAS, so we'll be happy to answer anything we can.   
BX


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya cera   

we 2 like Boggy went thru Glasgow baby adoption....but it was actually our own authority that found our girls and not glasgow (not that it makes any diff).  our timescales are on my ticker. one thing i did with glasgow    was pester the hell outta them!!    i was forever sending emails to 'enquire' how long we should wait to hear etc.  when going thru adoption everything feels like its taking a lifetime.   

please feel free to ask anything you like. xxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Boggy & Calmly
Thank you soo much for your replies.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

ur very welcome. please feel free to ask away      x x


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi there

Thats really good to know roughly what the timescales are.  My husband and I have just made intial contact last week to get an information pack through.  im nervous, scared, excited

Good luck

jen
x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome Hollie   


It can take a while for the info packs to arrive (ours took 4 weeks!) but hope you don't have too wait too long.    The next info night will probably be in October.  


Keep in touch   


bx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya and welcome hollie   

look forward to following ur journey xx


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks Boggy and camly

how come it took so long for pack Boggy.  is there alot of information

its so nice to read success stories and that you both have little ones

jen
x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Hollie


No the pack doesn't really have a lot in it - or at least it didn't 4 years ago when I got mine!  I was quite disappointed by it    Hopefully it's improved.   


Social work can be very slow at times as you'll discover!    We call them slow-cial workers.  I really don't know how it can take so long to put a letter in the post but it takes ages sometimes - even longer if you're waiting for it   


Hope it arrives very soon
Bx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm hoping for a wee bit of info.  We have now formally submitted our application and have spoken to LA and WSAS and are booked on the upcoming prep course next week!!  

Very excited but as I was explaining the bit about WSAS sending a report back to LA on us DH has had a very mild panic (he's the calm rational one out of us LOL).  So I was wondering if there is any advice you can offer about these days - DH "doesn't want to face an exam he hasn't prepared for"    

Best wishes
Cera xox


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Have you been told that the WSAS will send a report to your LA?  We were never aware of any reports, and no mention of our participation was mentioned in our HS.  I know some agencies do assess people on the prep, but as far as I'm aware we're weren't.  I've also spoken at the WSAS prep groups as an adopter twice this year and wasn't aware of any assessments.  Our prep course was nearly 4 years ago now so things may have changed.    The SW staff are lovely, your and your DH will be fine    Everyone is very supportive and it's not at all intimidating.  

Bx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thx Boggy
It was our LA that said a report wouldn't done but to be fair we have been given slightly different events so happy just to go with the flow.
That's so nice of you to go along to prep groups to share your experience. I really can't wait although I believe it may be quite intense. Thx for your kind words saying it's not intimidating too as that was a wee concern.
C x


----------

